# Baby Yodas Top 10 Guide to Tipping: Who should and shouldn't be tipping you



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
This is IN ORDER of expectation:

*Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
*Service Industry Workers* - If your a waitress, bartender, bellhop, or ANYBODY who gets tips based on service then you should be tipping. Service industry people need to take care of each other.
*Business People* - These folks made it in life, they have the dough. If your carrying a briefcase and wearing a suit enroute to a meeting, then you should be tipping.
*Shoppers/Cargo People* - If you put ANYTHING in my trunk or I helped you load & unload then a tip should be given. Grocery store trips you spent $200 on, another buck or 2 won't kill u.
*Drunks/Alcoholics* - If I drove you from a bar or back to the bar the following day to pick up your car, then I expect a tip. Without Uber you'd have a DWI and it would cost you 10 grand instead of $10.
*Multiple Passengers* - Come on now, there's 3 or 4 of you in my vehicle. We should be getting money for extra Pax in our vehicle, but we don't. Supplement that trip with a tip, is 50 cents a Pax too much to ask?
*Parishioners* - If I'm transporting you to your house of worship, I'd enjoy a tip. Even if you have to take it out of the envelope, the Lord would understand. Instead of giving $10 in the basket, you skim 2 bucks out. The baby Jesus is still happy with $8 and your driver is grateful for the $2 tip.
*Medical/Doctors Trips* - If I'm driving you to a hospital or a doctors office, the visit is probably covered by medical insurance AND I'm risking my health if you have the flu or maybe even the Coronavirus. PLUS, many Pax now use Uber as their ambulance to save money. Either way, toss me a few bucks.
*Car Repair Drop offs/Pickups* - If you have a vehicle then you probably have a job and know it isn't cheap to drive. Throw me a few bucks so I can continue servicing you everyday with a safe vehicle.
*Smokers/Stoners/Drug Abusers* - If you have disposable income for the devils hobbies then you got dough to tip. Plus you stunk up my car, toss me a few bucks so I can buy a new air freshner and can of Renuzit.
People you shouldn't expect a tip from:

*College Students* - Unless your an Ivy League student that came from money, then save your dough. Your tipping days will be coming.
*The Working Poor* - People making minimum wage that are just trying to make ends meet and put food on the table. A daily grind to your Walmart job does not warrant tip giving.
Well there it is, Baby Yodas guide to tipping.
*Anybody who defends non-tippers is a non-tipper.*
Tips are what makes for good days and bad days with this gig, *TIPS MAKE THE DIFFERENCE*. Tips solve everything. Cash tips move right to the bottom line of a gig that *nets* about 10% gross profit. A shit day can turn into a great day when a few riders toss ya a fin CASH.

Whoever is defending these unappreciative riders in the top 10 list...next time I'm your Pax let's just say.."I'll catch ya in the App"
#karma


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I agree with multiple pax rides when I see only 1 name . I hate that. The other day I picked up 4 people plus a kid. I refused to take them. No car seat and one of them was a 300lbs man. Hell no. No need your 6$&#128545;

Also Uber should pay us more when we transport multiple passengers .


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I agree with multiple pax rides when I see only 1 name . I hate that. The other day I picked up 4 people plus a kid. I refused to take them. No car seat and one of them was a 300lbs man. Hell no. No need your 6$&#128545;
> 
> Also Uber should pay us more when we transport multiple passengers .


Queen, I TOTALLY agree. Multiple Pax is nothing short of "buy 1 get 3 free". Even a cab charges extra for multiple passengers. Uber should charge 2 bucks for each extra Pax, then split it with the driver. Extra Pax is extra weight in the vehicle, extra wear & tear, and an extra shot at issues during the ride. We should be compensated.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Anybody who defends non-tippers is a non-tipper


so say we all?
not. Some of us don't obsess over tips. When they come, yippie. When they don't we don't cry, moan, become depressed. If you want guaranteed tips you are in the WRONG gig. Front of house restaurant staff; they are always hiring.....

and before you head explodes I tip my Uber drivers, ubereats and grubhub. Next.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so say we all?
> not. Some of us don't obsess over tips. When they come, yippie. When they don't we don't cry, moan, become depressed. If you want guaranteed tips you are in the WRONG gig. Front of house restaurant staff; they are always hiring.....
> 
> and before you head explodes I tip my Uber drivers, ubereats and grubhub. Next.


Keep defending the non-tippers, *your part of the problem* and encouraging this type of behavior.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *your part of the problem*


explain that? Because I don't moan, cry, complain, throw a tantrum? Should I discuss tipping with my pax while they are in the car like some here do? TACKY. Subject never comes up.
I encourage nothing. i do me. Don't care what others do, well beyond this forum. Your silly opinion those who defend non-tippers are themselves non-tippers is YOUR opinion and it is quite wrong. I tip service people and usually 20%. You want more tips, then consider being a waiter.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> explain that? Because I don't moan, cry, complain, throw a tantrum? Should I discuss tipping with my pax while they are in the car like some here do? TACKY. Subject never comes up.
> I encourage nothing. i do me. Don't care what others do, well beyond this forum. Your silly opinion those who defend non-tippers are themselves non-tippers is YOUR opinion and it is quite wrong. I tip service people and usually 20%. You want more tips, then consider being a waiter.


I'm not an advocate of doing cringey things like tip signs, tip jars, or ever mentioning tips to a passenger. This thread is about tipping in general and who should be tipping. 95% of the time the Pax mind is made up before the ride even starts whether they are going to tip or not. 
Just based on everything you have said, you sir are not a tipper.
#callitlikeiseeit


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Whoever is defending


I know the value of a dollar, live in an expensive
city, don't Tip, will defend the non-tippers
and criticize entitled drivers
that expect a gratuity
because they showed up.

If u want tips become an
Exotic Dancer &#128131; 
Barber &#128136; 
Golf ⛳ caddy 
Hair Stylist &#128135;‍♀

Those require a skill✔


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of the time the Pax mind is made up


so why scream at the mountain? Most pax aren't going to tip, Period.

Dude(?), you need to read more of this forum. I tip, in fact, a screen shot of a tip to a driver is in one of these threads. What I don't do is complain about tips. Do you understand the difference? Your 'opinion' that those who defend non-tippers are not tippers themselves is YOUR opinion and not fact. Some of us (most?) understand the reality of tips and RS. When tips comes, it is great. When they don't we don't post here and expect misery to have company.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I know the value of a dollar, live in an expensive
> city, don't Tip, will defend the non-tippers
> and criticize entitled drivers
> that expect a gratuity
> because they showed up


If I was a waiter and You, Kang, & SHalester came into my establishment....You'd have a 30 minute wait, a table in the back, and very poor service from our newest, slowest server.
Non-tippers and people who defend them deserve the worst service possible.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
> This is IN ORDER of expectation:
> 
> *Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
> ...


I agree with everything you said except for one. College students, at night they fall into the drunk category and absolutely should tip. Not even much. If each one tipped just $1 it would make a huge difference.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Non-tippers and people who defend them deserve the worst service possible.


if a waiter did what you state there would be no tip and I'd request the manager to my table.

So, your opinion if anybody here isn't a cheerleader for tips they are non-tippers. OK, noted. Your opinion based on nothing. Really, if you got into RS thinking you were going to get a lot of tips, you thought incorrectly. That is clearly on you. Great this forum is here for you to jump up and down about not enough tips coming your way. Misery does love company, and there are others are obsessed with getting tips. You are not alone, at least?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Where’s the consideration for intersectional identities? People can tick multiple boxes.

What if I’m a working poor college student who smokes weed occasionally, and I have multiple passengers heading to the doctor with no communicable illnesses? Do I have to tip according to this guide?

By the way, I’m not sure why college students get a pass. Lots of the folks who are “expected” to give a tip have it worse economically than many college students. Higher education is just as much of a voluntary expense as many of the others listed.

As much as I am into exploring the ethics of the gig economy, this guide has a lot of assumptions about other people’s means and responsibilities that I am not comfortable signing on to. I tip all drivers, as if that makes a difference to my opinion here.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> if a waiter did what you state there would be no tip and I'd request the manager to my table.
> 
> So, your opinion if anybody here isn't a cheerleader for tips they are non-tippers. OK, noted. Your opinion based on nothing. Really, if you got into RS thinking you were going to get a lot of tips, you thought incorrectly. That is clearly on you. Great this forum is here for you to jump up and down about not enough tips coming your way. Misery does love company, and there are others are obsessed with getting tips. You are not alone, at least?


Ok Shalester, did u read my top 10 carefully....u tell me on that list who u think justifiably u should not expect a tip from. That Top lists gives a reason why each and every person on it could/should easily spare 2 bucks. 
Also, I never said "a cheerleader for tips", my problem is that your a cheerleader for non tips.
#bigdifference


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Ok Shalester, did u read my top 10 carefully


I did. The entire time I was thinking there is NO pattern to getting tips. That **** kept banging around my head as i read it. YOU ARE a cheerleader for tips; own that shite. And i'm not a cheerleader for non-tippers. I simply don't get worked up like you do. I knew IN ADVANCE that RS doesn't generate a lot of income via tips. I simply didn't care. I understand people don't tip as they don't tip ANYWAY for anything. I also remember, clearly, Uber advertised tips weren't needed vs the taxi experience. A LOT of pax remember that as well.

Pretty sure I added my standard 'before you head explodes' I'm a tipper. You missed it? And generally 20%, tho with Uber I only tip on the amount that the driver is getting and not Uber's take.

Point A to Point B with very few variables in between. Never clear to me why a tip is expected for EVERY ride.

Clear now?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Where's the consideration for intersectional identities? People can tick multiple boxes.
> 
> What if I'm a working poor college student who smokes weed occasionally, and I have multiple passengers heading to the doctor with no communicable illnesses? Do I have to tip according to this guide?
> 
> ...


My guide is simple and straight forward..... I encourage every driver to print it, have it laminated, and hang it from your headrest with an elastic cord for the Pax reading pleasure. 
It's nothing short of the way restaurants print their checks now for patrons. 
They already have boxes checked off that say "would u like to tip 15%, 20%, 25%, or 30%". 
#tipsarenotagivenbutexpected



SHalester said:


> Never clear to me why a tip is expected for EVERY ride


*But I clearly didn't say EVERY RIDE*. My list has 2 items where you should never expect a tip. Those 2 items represent 25% of RS riders. This is like arguing with a potato, u just don't pay attention to detail.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> TACKY


That's the word I have been searching for. Tacky af.

Now let me go ahead and read this mess. I'll probably log off after with an eye roll.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> is like arguing with a potato, u just don't pay attention to detail.


as if! As I said before and you missed (again) I read your list and the entire time the only thought I had was there is no pattern to getting tips. Your list is fantasy. One who is ok with the amount of tips they receive does not create tipping lists, just saying.

You are free to leave the debate at anytime. You have several options. As Picard would say 'Engage'. :biggrin:



Mkang14 said:


> That's the word I have been searching for. Tacky af.


I will add the only time talking about tipping with the pax is not tacky is when you are negotiating for a LONG ride and the tip is to cover the dead miles/tolls etc on the way back. THAT isn't tacky.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> If u want tips become an
> Exotic Dancer &#128131;
> Barber &#128136;
> Golf ⛳ caddy
> ...


Don't forget movers. They make good tips. About 15 years ago when I bought my new living room set, I tipped the guys $40 ($20 each). The couch couldn't fit up the stairs, so they brought it up through the balcony. They did it without knowing I was even going to tip.

While it's annoying some pax don't tip or gave me $1 for a 15 min ride, I am thankful for tips. I didn't put tips in my budget and never counted on them. They were part of my fun fund or cheese curd fund. Some will always tip and some will never tip.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I hate car salesmen. Correction most.

The car salesmen at Acura was classy, never made me feel like he was tricking me for his own personal gain, cool as a cucumber.

Now take the car salesmen at Toyota. Hounding, pressuring, greedy. 

I bought an acura.

This nasty mentality towards pax and tipping will show. Trust me on that. It will get worse until one day you'll be asking for tips during a ride.

Dont expect anything but the fare and you'll be more grateful for any extra.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Like I said many times. Some pax tip and some don’t. No big deal. Move on y’all .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
> This is IN ORDER of expectation:
> 
> *Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
> ...


Print this list and paste it to the back of your car seat. Nothing to be ashamed of right? You're just informing them &#128527;. You're such an adult &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;

&#127868;&#128118;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Print this list and paste it to the back of your car seat. Nothing to be ashamed of right? You're just informing them &#128527;. You're such an adult &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
> 
> &#127868;&#128118;


This entire tipping thread was inspired by Honky & Kang, who I believe are actually the same person.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> This entire tipping thread was inspired by Honky & Kang, who I believe are actually the same person.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Although tipping a dollar to a waitress is an insult. Since one made the effort on the minimum fare you get a pass, meaning no 3 star to you .


SHalester said:


> so why scream at the mountain?


Because you will feel better after the charge is blown off. Not that I have done it, just know it works.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I still love my hoodie and the dinosaur..

Both of which I received as tips for rides.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I still love my tips. The hoodie and the dinosaur..
> 
> View attachment 407237
> 
> ...


The dinosaur that ROARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS is easily the greatest tip EVERRR, beats the hell out of my yogurt coupons. That post made my night many months ago ❤


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I did. The entire time I was thinking there is NO pattern to getting tips.


Smh, how do you think that list came up.

There is a pattern to people tipping. It's just not absolute.

I think we have all seen some that do tip, that one may think a tip is not coming.
Then there are those who live in that Million dollar home in Newport, going to a high end restaurant on PHC that tipped the waiter, but not the driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's just not obsolute.


nope, not buying it. there is not provable pattern to tips. For RS, that is. List is bogus beyond the OP and other markets.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> If I was a waiter and You, Kang, & SHalester came into my establishment....You'd have a 30 minute wait, a table in the back, and very poor service from our newest, slowest server.
> Non-tippers and people who defend them deserve the worst service possible.


I don't tip entitled drivers 
however, I will consider a maître donation
to lessen the wait and not be seated
next to the kitchen door at your
Fine Buffalo eating establishment


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> List is bogus


That list is GOLD, *95% of your tips are coming from people in that Top 10*, not outside the box. 
Your a contrarian in every post u reply to. Get off my thread.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Get off my thread.


or? Dude learn to debate or move along. Your list is YOUR experience and is for YOUR market. Don't pretend it works for anybody else.

You are not going to get 100% ride tips, so time to accept that and move to another issue. AND learn what it is to be in an online forum. It is not all butterflies and honey. YOU can agree to disgree and leave or learn ignore.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> or? Dude learn to debate or move along. Your list is YOUR experience and is for YOUR market. Don't pretend it works for anybody else.
> 
> You are not going to get 100% ride tips, so time to accept that and move to another issue. AND learn what it is to be in an online forum. It is not all butterflies and honey. YOU can agree to disgree and leave or learn ignore.


Yesterday Kang rage quit a fierce debate on this topic in Honkys thread, u are relentless. Maybe I met my match but I refuse to give up or put anybody on ignore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> but I refuse to give up or put anybody on ignore.


why? I can agree with you here on this thread and totally disagree on another. It ain't personal. It's an ONLINE FORUM. Ignore is a fine option to rid your eyesight of a member who at that moment is causing you issues. Just last night i put a racist on ignore because was just tired of their blither and insults. I put members in and then I clear out the list when I forget why I put them in there. It's not giving up; it is cleaning up your feed. Try it.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

You guys are arguing about something that is not important. Really. Go watch some football and drink beer. Who cares if someone rips or not. Who cares if you deserve a tip or not.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> why? I can agree with you here on this thread and totally disagree on another. It ain't personal. It's an ONLINE FORUM. Ignore is a fine option to rid your eyesight of a member who at that moment is causing you issues. Just last night i put a racist on ignore because was just tired of their blither and insults. I put members in and then I clear out the list when I forget why I put them in there. It's not giving up; it is cleaning up your feed. Try it.


The problem with the ignore feature on this site is you can still see what I write and post in my thread. There's no way I can ignore what your typing, curiosity will get the best of me. Even though I disagree with about 95% of every post you write. 
Your trending down, as The Queen is rapidly trending up.
#howiseeit


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't care about his life experience. I just do me.

Plus if the Per Mile rates were double, would this come up as often as it does ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Yesterday Kang rage quit a fierce debate on this topic in Honkys thread, u are relentless. Maybe I met my match but I refuse to give up or put anybody on ignore.


You are an adult baby &#128514;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You are an adult baby &#128514;


Your a hot mess
#keepinitfresh
#keepinittight


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Go watch some football


only real sport Nascar and that starts in a few week. yay. :coolio:


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> only real sport Nascar


this sums it up and says it all
#*******


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> If I was a waiter and You, Kang, & SHalester came into my establishment....You'd have a 30 minute wait, a table in the back, and very poor service from our newest, slowest server.
> Non-tippers and people who defend them deserve the worst service possible.


You forgot me? I'm a HUGE defender of the non tipper.

You'd DAMN well still serve me though! &#128077;



The queen &#128120; said:


> I agree with multiple pax rides when I see only 1 name . I hate that. The other day I picked up 4 people plus a kid. I refused to take them. No car seat and one of them was a 300lbs man. Hell no. No need your 6$&#128545;
> 
> Also Uber should pay us more when we transport multiple passengers .


Hope you collected the cancel fee? You're definitely entitled to it w/5 pax. Then no car seat. &#128077;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You forgot me? I'm a HUGE defender of the non tipper.
> You'd DAMN well still serve me though! &#128077;


 prominently displayed at Bistro @WNYuber


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I'm a HUGE defender of the non tipper.
> You'd DAMN well still serve me though


Oh I'd serve your fabulous non-tipping 4some all right. First up....soup for all of u.....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You guys are arguing about something that is not important. Really. Go watch some football and drink beer. Who cares if someone rips or not. Who cares if you deserve a tip or not.


Absolutely. &#128077;



Cold Fusion said:


> prominently displayed at Bistro @WNYuber


Would simply remove his sign and make him serve everyone anyway. &#128526;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Tips are the backbone to the rideshare community and certainly are IMPORTANT as they represent a large portion of our overall income. 
Good tips and manners are the glue to society. It's what separates us from the animals.
Anybody who defends non-tippers probably never say THANK YOU, BLESS YOU(after a sneeze), and they certainly wouldn't hold a door open for u.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Oh I'd serve your fabulous non-tipping 4some all right. First up....soup for all of u.....
> View attachment 407268


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> with no support


I represent the silent majority, they all beg and worship tips but are afraid to speak their piece here. They don't wanna be judged and ridiculed by heartless non-tipper supporters like yourself, shalster, cold fushion, and the miami kid. 
You cheapo non-tipping supporters always stick together, mainly because you don't tip in real life and you rarely get any tips yourself with your selfish, stingy, narcissistic attitudes.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> I represent the silent majority, they all beg and worship tips but are afraid to speak their piece here. They don't wanna be judged and ridiculed by heartless non-tipper supporters like yourself, shalster, cold fushion, and the miami kid.
> You cheapo non-tipping supporters always stick together, mainly because you don't tip in real life and you rarely get any tips yourself with your selfish, stingy, narcissistic attitudes.


Thanks for including me this time! &#128077;
&#128526;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Tips are the backbone to the rideshare community and certainly are IMPORTANT as they represent a large portion of our overall income.
> Good tips and manners are the glue to society. It's what separates us from the animals.
> Anybody who defends non-tippers probably never say THANK YOU, BLESS YOU(after a sneeze), and they certainly wouldn't hold a door open for u.


"it's what separates us from the animals"

Wow! What a remarkable revelation! And so inspirational!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> "it's what separates us from the animals"
> 
> Wow! What a remarkable revelation! And so inspirational!


Animals are better than humans. My humble opinion.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Tips are the backbone to the rideshare


Without tips life goes on
Without "the App" RS comes to a grinding halt.

The App is the Backbone ✔


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

.


Cold Fusion said:


> Without tips life goes on
> Without "the App" RS comes to a grinding halt.
> 
> The App is the Backbone ✔


As somebody just said in the sister thread(Honky/Kang) to this one. 
*"Uber has tightened the screws on us, things aren't working out. Tipping has become mandatory to really make this work". *
Tipping IS the BACKBONE to profitability if you wanna be successful and continue this gig. ✅


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> .*Tipping*


*APP*


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> *APP*


How do u not understand this statement? 
*Tipping has become mandatory to make this work*
It triggers me that u, Kang/Honky, Shalster, & the Miami kid take the contrarian side of something so vital to the RS community.
*You defend non-tippers because you are non-tippers PERIOD*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> As somebody just said in the sister thread(Honky/Kang) to this one.
> *"Uber has tightened the screws on us, things aren't working out. Tipping has become mandatory to really make this work". *
> Tipping IS the BACKBONE to profitability if you wanna be successful and continue this gig. ✅


Stop saying my name and spreading lies.

Makes complete sense to take it out on customers, bullying them for $ they dont owe, because Uber doesn't pay its ICs enough &#128580;. You continue this I promise you will be deactivated.



WNYuber said:


> How do u not understand this statement?
> *Tipping has become mandatory to make this work*


Do customers know that? I literally NEVER knew tipping was a major thing to RS drivers until I joined UP. That they get so angry over it. I'll be extra careful next time I take an uber incase i get a crazy.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> How do u not understand this statement?
> *Tipping has become mandatory to make this work*
> It triggers me that u, Kang/Honky, Shalster, & the Miami kid take the contrarian side of something so vital to the RS community.
> *You defend non-tippers because you are non-tippers PERIOD*


*APP GIVES YOU PURPOSE AND SELF WORTH *


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> How do u not understand this statement?
> *Tipping has become mandatory to make this work*
> It triggers me that u, Kang/Honky, Shalster, & the Miami kid take the contrarian side of something so vital to the RS community.
> *You defend non-tippers because you are non-tippers PERIOD*


Seriously suggest you seek counseling if this, in fact, triggers you. Trust me, it'll be good for you.
&#128526;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Stop saying my name and *spreading*
> Makes complete sense *to take it out* on customers,


Ummmm
Spreading
take it out


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Without *tip**s* life goes on
> Without "the App" RS *come**s* to a *grinding* halt.
> 
> The App is the Back*bone* ✔


Wow!

Tip, come, grinding, bone

Its Sunday, gods day. I'll pray for you.
&#128591;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm so tired of this little "clique" of non-tipping supporters liking each others posts in my thread. Your all on ignore going forward, this includes Shalster too. I'm done with all u negative nellies destroying one of the most important topics in RS history. 
#fedup


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I'm so tired of this little "clique" of non-tipping supporters liking each others posts in my thread. Your all on ignore going forward, this includes Shalster too. I'm done with all u negative nellies destroying one of the most important topics in RS history.
> #fedup


You are the one that kept lumping us in together&#128514;.

It is a pretty great 4some though ❤
@Cold Fusion 
@MiamiKid 
@SHalester 
@Mkang14


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Its Sunday, gods day. I'll pray for you














Mkang14 said:


> You are the one that kept lumping us in together&#128514;.
> 
> It is a pretty great 4some though.
> View attachment 407336


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 407338
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 407340


With me it's as easy as you saying "let's stop". So if you ever just want a break from the arging. There it is.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> How do u not understand this statement?
> *Tipping has become mandatory to make this work*
> It triggers me that u, Kang/Honky, Shalster, & the Miami kid take the contrarian side of something so vital to the RS community.
> *You defend non-tippers because you are non-tippers PERIOD*


How many businesses have you ever seen that had a sign up saying "Tips are our backbone or lifeline"? None.

Sure you've seen gratuity appreciated or similar.

What you do see, universally, is something like "Our valuable customers are our backbone. They're what makes this possible."

Just an example; but, that philosophy is why I strongly defend, and support Uber's customers'. Both tipping and non tipping. And will continue.

My two cents
&#128526;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> With me it's as easy as you saying "let's stop". So if you ever just want a break from it. There it is.


I don't like the eyeball on your new avatar, and I need you to rage quit like u did in last nights debate.
#iwannawinagain


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> I'm so tired of this little "clique" of non-tipping supporters liking each others posts in my thread. Your all on ignore going forward, this includes Shalster too. I'm done with all u negative nellies destroying one of the most important topics in RS history.
> #fedup


OMG??? What, in the world, will I do now? &#129298;

Time to celebrate!!!! &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow!
> *Tip
> come
> grinding
> bone*


Genesis 1:28

Be fruitful and multiply, be not an Uber driver sloth, and fill the earth and subdue it, and have dominion over the fish of the sea, over the birds and over the Uber Drivers of the road, of the heavens and over every living thing that moves on the earth"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Genesis 1:28
> 
> Be fruitful and multiply, be not an Uber driver sloth, and fill the earth and subdue it, and have dominion over the fish of the sea, over the birds and over the Uber Drivers of the road, of the heavens and over every living thing that moves on the earth"


So clever


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dude it”s: SHalester
And I’m not a Red neck. I just don”t feel middle aged men chasing a ball is worth my time. And I do tip. Stop ur childish generalizations. Go outside. Breath some air. 95% my arse. 🙄


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So clever
> View attachment 407350


You 2 will never be a VIFL & Badger couple......EVER! They are Americas sweethearts ❤


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You are the one that kept lumping us in together&#128514;.
> 
> It is a pretty great 4some though ❤
> @Cold Fusion
> ...


I'm struggling to figure out who's who &#129300;.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Only in this thread.........


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I'm struggling to figure out who's who &#129300;.


I needed u to say something positive in regards to the thread topic.....
#invitedoverforareason

How the hell can my list only have 2 likes? Somebody is tampering with the likes or hacked the site. This topic is vital to all RS drivers and a "must know your clients" to future drivers.
This is just like the way Uber messes with our tips & ratings.
#tamperingwithathreadslikes


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can my list only have 2 likes?
> #tamperingwithathreadslikes


And one of them is old bay &#128557;&#128514;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> one of them is old bay


is that good or bad? Will he be a strong supporter of mine going forward?
*The strength of the wolf is in the pack, the strength of the pack is in the wolf.*
#canoldbaybemywolf


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I'm so tired of this little* "clique" of non-tipping* supporters liking each others posts in my thread. Your all on ignore going forward, this includes Shalster too. I'm done with all u negative nellies destroying one of the most important topics in RS history.
> #fedup


The "Non Tipping Clique"
in Germany &#127465;&#127466; we're Der Club ohne Trinkgeld

We have Club Jackets and DON'T carry cash


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm in no clique, well maybe one but y'all would never guess with whom. I'm a stand alone island and like it that way.

Anyone who doesn't have tantrums over not getting a tip every single time can visit my island anytime.
🎂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> is that good or bad? Will he be a strong supporter of mine going forward?
> *The strength of the wolf is in the pack, the strength of the pack is in the wolf.*
> #canoldbaybemywolf


You've convinced me to NEVER tip again. Are you happy now? That was the point of this thread right?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I'm out of here..

Sniffing for a new thread...


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well I'm out of here..
> 
> Sniffing for a new thread...
> 
> View attachment 407383


They ruined my thread, that clique of non-tipping supporters. It drifted off topic and never returned. I had visions of this thread being nominated for a TOTY(thread of the year) Award when I composed it. Now, even in my eyes it has turned to dogshit. Oh well, ya can't win em all.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> They ruined my thread, that clique of non-tipping supporters. It drifted off topic and never returned. I had visions of this thread being nominated for a TOTY(thread of the year) Award when I composed it. Now, even in my eyes it has turned to dogshit. Oh well, ya can't win em all.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I need a "go to" person on this site, my "ride or die".
I might compose something later....in search of......I don't wanna be a stand alone island out there.
#lonewolvesareeasyprey ...make friends....organize


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I need a "go to" person on this site, my "ride or die".
> I might compose something later....in search of......I don't wanna be a stand alone island out there.
> #lonewolvesareeasyprey ...make friends....organize


Awww.. dont worry you've always been a third wheel with Lis & VIFL and CF & me, if that helps &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> multiple pax rides when I see only 1 name . I hate that.


I always mutter something on the order of "Oh goodee! ....a carload of [plural of French for "shower"]. It is worse in the Spring and Summer. You get a group of three SMOKING HOT young ladies wearing clothes that almost fit them and one [French for "shower"][grocery store container] with them and guess what sits in the front. Usually, I have an automatic one star deduction when someone sits in the front and fails to push the front seat all the way forward as it was when he found it. In the foregoing case, it is one star deducted for failing to put back the seat and one star deducted for [rectal aperturetude]. Star deductions are, of course, cumulative and more stars may be deducted for subsequent or previous offences.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Also Uber should pay us more when we transport multiple passengers .


I am hauling two, three of four in my car. I get paid only for one,but both,all three or all four could sue me.



WNYuber said:


> a cab charges extra for multiple passengers.


In the Capital of Your Nation, we get an extra dollar if there is more than one passenger. Before the meters, we got one dollar fifty for each additional passenger. That remained when our former Dear Revered Leader Kim il-Fenty put the meters into the cabs here. At some point, the representatives of the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism Trade Groups with whom His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty, had packed the Taxicab Commission saw an opportunity to take money away from us and took away the additional passenger charge. The Commission then re-instated it for vans, only. Finally, they just gave us the across the board one dollar.



Mkang14 said:


> I bought an acura*Honda-with-a-fancy-price tag.*


FIFY



Lissetti said:


> I still love*........................*the dinosaur..


OH GOODNESS! They are making an @UberSaur dolly? Does it have a button that you press and it talks? If you press it twice does it speak French instead of English?



Cold Fusion said:


> I don't tip entitled drivers


...........what about non-entitled drivers?



WNYuber said:


> Get off my thread.


As long as he follows the Forum Rules, he is permitted to post to any open topic on any Board on this Forum.



MiamiKid said:


> You'd DAMN well still serve me though!


He stated that he would serve you. He is just going to give you a poorly placed table, a waiter who does not know what he is doing and he is going to keep you waiting to enjoy that "ecstatic privilege". He _will_ serve you, though.



Cold Fusion said:


> prominently displayed at Bistro @WNYuber


............and your complaint is__________________________________________________?



WNYuber said:


> Oh I'd serve your fabulous non-tipping 4some all right. First up....soup for all of u.....


WAITER! WAITER!! There is a fly in my soup!

That will be five dollars more for the extra meat, sir.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Animals are better than humans


My mother used to say "Raise poodles, not children."



Mkang14 said:


> Makes complete sense to take it out on customers, bullying them for $


I do not bully them for dollars; I shuffle them for dollars. I do not care from where the dollars,come as long as I get said dollars.



Mkang14 said:


> I literally NEVER knew tipping was a major thing to RS drivers until I joined UP.


Drivers want it to subsidise the too low per-trip payoffs. I find it hard to fault them for it, but, there are ways of going about it. In addition, I have learned that you have to stop thinking like a cab driver when it comes to revenue and do what I used to tell the drivers "count your money".



WNYuber said:


> VIFL Americas sweethearts ❤


You should read some of the hate which that "sweetheart" spews on other topics.



Mkang14 said:


> You've convinced me to NEVER tip again. Are you happy now? That was the point of this thread right?


For reasons of which you may be aware, you might want to consider that you are playing into the hands of those who stereotype.

After all of that..............................

Many of the users do not tip because when Uber Black launched, the word went out that tipping was not necessary.
Next to launch was Uber Taxi, in select markets. There was a twenty per-cent default tip that the customer could adjust.
UberX launched subsequent to that. The word came out that tipping was not necessary. At the time, in many markets, the per-mile rate was far higher than a taxicab. Thus, most drivers did not complain too loudly. After rounds of pay cuts that reduced the pay to less than twenty five per-cent of what it was, the outcry for tips became louder, Uber stood firm on "tips included" or "not necessaary" until it got sued. Despite that, first impressions are lasting. Thus, people remember only "tipping not necessary".

In my market, most weekday customers have their noses buried in their electronic toy. These people do not tip UberX drivers. Most of them will tip cab drivers, and, do so quite well.

If you can talk to them, they will tip. I did not work too much to-day. I carried three UberX jobs and five regular Lyft jobs. All three Uber users tipped me. Four of the five Lyft users tipped me. The one who did not had her nose buried in her electronic toy. The other seven had questions which I happily answered. The tips ranged from one to ten bananas.

I have no quarrel with the drivers who will exact vengeance on a non-tipping waiter, waitress or barkeep. PUT THEM THAR' FIVE STARS ON THAT THAR' TIP LINE!

This is the rub: people SHOULD tip, yes, but, _It just AIN'T gonna' happen like that._


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Your first two are spot on. In fact, if you are part of the first 2 and don't tip, you will lose at least 1 star. I really don't care if the pick up is at the airport or not from John Wayne (really easy place) but right when I pop my trunk to put anything you have, there better be a tip because that is extra usage of my vehicle and for some, a lot more weight. Service industry is pretty good about tipping and some give cash (as they should if they got tipped out). You forgot one, ride share drivers. Damn it if you cheap my ass with no tip. I probably know more than them, talk to them and strategize and then stiff me? 3 star automatic.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For reasons of which you may be aware, you might want to consider that you are playing into the hands of those who stereotype.


It was a joke. You know ha ha ha. I always tip and will continue tipping. Judging by the company you follow, I'm not surprised by your nasty comment towards me being Indian.

Now go on riddler, riddle away.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm not surprised by your nasty comment towards me being Indian.


Marry, mademoiselle, what you call my "nastiness" was directed at those who stereotype, not you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Marry, mademoiselle, what you call my "nastiness" was directed at those who stereotype, not you.


Yes, but you quoted something that wasnt serious and implied it was. Then brought up stereotype when no one said anything about me being Indian and not tipping.

Seriously &#129318;‍♀. Stop with the BS


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> you quoted something that wasnt serious and implied it was.


I never stated that I took it seriously. There are those who will. My intent was only to have you consider your audience. If that pains you and conflicts with whatever agenda you have on this topic, that is your problem, not mine.



Mkang14 said:


> Then brought up stereotype when no one said anything about me being Indian and not tipping


_AInt none too many hyar what ain't familiar with your story_.



Mkang14 said:


> Stop with the BS


It is only "Beta Sigma" because it derails your attacks on me.

Are trying to impose something on me? If you are, do you find it frustrating that I refuse to conform? I would hope that you would know me better than to allow it to surprise you.

There *might* be one or two people on these Boards from whom I *might* take orders or even a suggestion. You, mademoiselle, _ain't none of the above._.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never stated that I took it seriously. There are those who will. My intent was only to have you consider your audience. If that pains you and conflicts with whatever agenda you have on this topic, that is your problem, not mine.
> 
> _AInt none too many hyar what ain't familiar with your story_.
> 
> ...


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Keep defending the non-tippers, *your part of the problem* and encouraging this type of behavior.


Your not part of the problem but *you're* or *you are!*


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Queen, I TOTALLY agree. Multiple Pax is nothing short of "buy 1 get 3 free". Even a cab charges extra for multiple passengers. Uber should charge 2 bucks for each extra Pax, then split it with the driver. Extra Pax is extra weight in the vehicle, extra wear & tear, and an extra shot at issues during the ride. We should be compensated.


How would Uber know how many riders? If it was left up to drivers, every ride would be tagged 4 (or 6) people


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Right now, you only inform F*ub*a*r* of the number of riders on POOL. I understand that F*ub*a*r* does charge more for an additional passenger on POOL.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> you only inform F*ub*a*r* of the number of riders on POOL


is that right? Uber knows how many poo pax there are. And with pool you can't bring along 'another' rider with you, yes? I avoid poo for the most part, so if something changed......or I had it wrong from day one. Another reason to avoid poo.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Regardless of your "official" list - EVERYBODY should tip their driver IF they arrived safely at their destination in a reasonably clean vehicle driven by a pleasant and courteous driver who at the very least wasn't rude or grumpy. Also, the amount of tip should be proportionate with what you can afford and not necessarily based on whether or not the driver helped you with your luggage. Not all drivers have the capacity to handle heavy items.

Remember, if they use ride-share it's more than likely the reason that they wanna save a buck or two - so they don't have pennies to spare. And if they're international travelers, they have probably spent their last dollar - but they can still tip in the app.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> is that right?


Supposedly, when the customer orders F*ub*a*r*'s St*ool*, he tells F*ub*a*r* one or two people. When you cover the ping, it asks you how many people. You are allowed two riders on F*ub*a*r*'s St*ool*.

I will not accept Lyft Shared. I will accept POOL only to meet a quota for a bonus or for a shuffling opportunity. You do not shuffle, so the latter will not interest you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When you cover the ping, it asks you how many people


I wonder if that is by market as I didn't get that here in calif when I had pool pax. and as far as i knew pool meant a single pax per request. Well, guess glad I pretty much avoid pool pings now that it has no effect on AR.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I wonder if that is by market


...............possibly. There are some things that vary market to market; even on the same level. Declining POOL here will affect your acept rate, but, unless you are bucking for Uber Prio, a low accept rate means only that you get more plaintive nastygrams from Uber.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

You're preaching to the choir. We're not the ones who can do anything about non-tippers. Go take out some advertising space if you care so much about it, and get some people here to fund it if you can. But it doesn't make sense to drop $$$ on that just so people _might_ tip more.

I don't cheerlead for non-tipping, its not like I want it to be the way it is. I just say it is what it is and should accept it and try to be well-adjusted with it. If you have an attitude of being upset about it, it probably bleeds over into your driving and creates tension with pax. That's going to get you less tips.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
> This is IN ORDER of expectation:
> 
> *Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
> ...


I take a few days off UP and come back to see you posted this &#129318;‍♂? You did nothing to help the cause of tipping, in fact, just the opposite. Literally you spell out that we are entitled to tips. Lurking pax reading that, sure won't be inclined to tip more because of your attitude.

Look, tips are not required, but always appreciated. That said, the feedback from that has a direct effect on what I do for pax. But, it is something that doesn't happen all the time. So I look at odds of tipping. You want something that predominately tips, Uber X ain't it. I'm not celebrating that, just being realistic. And, your negative generalization someone who isn't just like you to demand tips is surely a non- tipper himself, isn't helping that cause either.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> If I was a waiter and You, Kang, & SHalester came into my establishment....You'd have a 30 minute wait, a table in the back, and very poor service from our newest, slowest server.
> Non-tippers and people who defend them deserve the worst service possible.


You should move to Europe and be a waiter :wink:


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
> This is IN ORDER of expectation:
> 
> *Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
> ...


The forum makes me continually shake my head. Way too many drivers don't understand how tipping works.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Demon said:


> The forum makes me continually shake my head. Way too many drivers don't understand how tipping works.


I shake my head that u don't know that good manners are the glue to society. Tips are part of a living mans wage and are EXPECTED. Uber is taking more and more of the pie, without tips this gig is a losing proposition.
#povertylevelgig


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> I shake my head that u don't know that good manners are the glue to society. Tips are part of a living mans wage and are EXPECTED. Uber is taking more and more of the pie, without tips this gig is a losing proposition.


Only rude entitled drivers expect tips. This isn't the job for you.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> I shake my head that u don't know that good manners are the glue to society. Tips are part of a living mans wage and are EXPECTED. Uber is taking more and more of the pie, without tips this gig is a losing proposition.
> #povertylevelgig


Maybe but not every pax tip.lets get used to that .


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Demon said:


> Only rude entitled drivers expect tips. This isn't the job for you.


I got a $9 CASH TIP today for my glowing personality, and I only expected $3 in the app. This job is for me, this thread isn't for you. Your obviously a non-tipper so you can relate to what your saying.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> I got a $9 CASH TIP today for my glowing personality, and I only expected $3 in the app. This job is for me, this thread isn't for you. Your obviously a non-tipper so you can relate to what your saying.


I tip for service, which is how tipping works. You don't understand how tipping works, which is why all you can do is call people non-tippers, as if that's some kind of insult.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Demon said:


> I tip for service, which is how tipping works. You don't understand how tipping works, which is why all you can do is call people non-tippers, as if that's some kind of insult.


This is a service industry gig with thinner margins than a waitress makes, how do u not understand that? Point A to Point B safely = I serviced you. Tell me differently?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Some pax don’t understand or are not willing to tip. Some do and some don’t. I don’t get the uproar about this. Sorry .


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Some pax don't understand or are not willing to tip. Some do and some don't. I don't get the uproar about this. Sorry .


Because *TIPS SOLVE EVERYTHING*, you wouldn't be going back to your old job if every single pax tipped.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> Because *TIPS SOLVE EVERYTHING*, you wouldn't be going back to your old job if every single pax tipped.


Sorry you can't make tipping mandatory on Uber or Lyft. I am happy when I get tips and I don't go crazy if I don't.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> This is a service industry gig with thinner margins than a waitress makes, how do u not understand that? Point A to Point B safely = I serviced you. Tell me differently?


You still don't understand how tipping works. The customer decides if you gave them a level of service they feel deserves a tip. It sounds like you're doing the absolute minimum and expecting a tip for it. This isn't really the type of job where people get tips. If the margins are too thin for you try another job.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I know the value of a dollar, live in an expensive
> city, don't Tip, will defend the non-tippers
> and criticize entitled drivers
> that expect a gratuity
> ...


Does golf caddy require talent &#128514;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Does golf caddy require talent &#128514;


Pretending to like rich people isn't a natural talent but it is a learned skill. &#128176;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
> This is IN ORDER of expectation:
> 
> *Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
> ...


Per your guide I'm 1&2 of pple who shouldn't tip but I've been doing it all wrong and not even earning cc points.

&#129318;&#127995;‍♀&#129318;&#127995;‍♀&#129318;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

So in other words 80% of people should tip?

Yet less then 40% do


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SHalester said:


> if a waiter did what you state there would be no tip and I'd request the manager to my table.
> 
> So, your opinion if anybody here isn't a cheerleader for tips they are non-tippers. OK, noted. Your opinion based on nothing. Really, if you got into RS thinking you were going to get a lot of tips, you thought incorrectly. That is clearly on you. Great this forum is here for you to jump up and down about not enough tips coming your way. Misery does love company, and there are others are obsessed with getting tips. You are not alone, at least?


Chop, chop. Where is the manager? He is busy, in the back, spitting on.... I mean preparing your food to make it perfect, buttercup.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> If I was a waiter and You, Kang, & SHalester came into my establishment....You'd have a 30 minute wait, a table in the back, and very poor service from our newest, slowest server.
> Non-tippers and people who defend them deserve the worst service possible.


 hell yea


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Carry refreshments and beverages for pax.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

That isn’t baby yoda. “The child” from the mandelorian is not baby version of yoda. It is neither a baby nor is it yoda. No idea why would you call it baby yoda... no I don’t care if you don’t know the species name. The age isn’t a baby age. The child is about 50 years old


----------



## I Drank Your Milkshake (May 10, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
> This is IN ORDER of expectation:
> 
> *Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
> ...


Baby Yoda sounds too entitled to others peoples money. Should smash that slimy frog and dump his corpse in the swamp.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I Drank Your Milkshake said:


> Baby Yoda sounds too entitled to others peoples money. Should smash that slimy frog and dump his corpse in the swamp.


Hands off, Baby Yoda. He is special. Lol


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> Here is your official cheat sheet on who to expect a tip from, followed by who not to expect a tip from.
> This is IN ORDER of expectation:
> 
> *Airport Travelers* - If you have money to fly, then you have money to tip. PLUS, you probably had luggage that I helped you load and unload.
> ...





WNYuber said:


> Queen, I TOTALLY agree. Multiple Pax is nothing short of "buy 1 get 3 free". Even a cab charges extra for multiple passengers. Uber should charge 2 bucks for each extra Pax, then split it with the driver. Extra Pax is extra weight in the vehicle, extra wear & tear, and an extra shot at issues during the ride. We should be compensated.


Great summery, I wish pax would tip accordingly.


----------

